
It’s the worst time in history to be a clown - ayanai
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/its-the-worst-time-in-history-to-be-a-clown-they-just-want-you-to-love-them-again/2018/03/29/ff911a62-2934-11e8-b79d-f3d931db7f68_story.html
======
squozzer
Talk about a coinkydink - last night I turned on The Simpsons for the first
time in years, and it's about Krusty becoming a pariah - for being a clown -
and making a foray into serious acting.

